# CIF Brackets announced.



## socalkdg (Feb 8, 2022)

CIF Brackets announced.  Good luck to everyone.   First time in 3 years for daughters school to make it, unfortunately nursing an injury.  



			Brackets - CIF Southern Section


----------



## soccer dude (Feb 12, 2022)

Can someone please explain this absurd CIFSS rule to me?  Why are the higher ranked teams not given home field advantage for rounds 2 and on?  I heard they do a ridiculous coin flip to determine locations.  What????? How is this fair to the teams who worked so hard during the year to get a good ranking?  Some of the high school teams we play are very far away and field location definitely matters.  Someone please.


----------



## tabletop (Feb 12, 2022)

soccer dude said:


> Can someone please explain this absurd CIFSS rule to me?  Why are the higher ranked teams not given home field advantage for rounds 2 and on?  I heard they do a ridiculous coin flip to determine locations.  What????? How is this fair to the teams who worked so hard during the year to get a good ranking?  Some of the high school teams we play are very far away and field location definitely matters.  Someone please.


It has been like that for at least 35 years and probably longer and I don't think I have ever heard anyone say it is unfair.  If a team were on the road for Round 1 and survived to Round 2, there is a chance they could host in the next round rather than be on the road each round just because they didn't "work so hard" during the year.  My daughter's team just lost in the 1st round and I am pretty sure they'd love to drive to San Luis Obispo for Round 2 if given a chance.


----------



## espola (Feb 13, 2022)

soccer dude said:


> Can someone please explain this absurd CIFSS rule to me?  Why are the higher ranked teams not given home field advantage for rounds 2 and on?  I heard they do a ridiculous coin flip to determine locations.  What????? How is this fair to the teams who worked so hard during the year to get a good ranking?  Some of the high school teams we play are very far away and field location definitely matters.  Someone please.


CIF San DIego makes it sort of explicit --

_If a league champion is not seeded into the playoffs, the champion will host a play-in game versus the lowest-seeded team in that division. If more than one league champion is not seeded, the highest ranking league champion will play the lowest seeded team, the 2nd highest ranked league champion will play the 2nd lowest seeded team,
_
That first sentence means that if a league champion did not get a home game in the first round (or a bye and a home game in the second round) then the matchups will be adjusted.


----------



## Lightning Red (Feb 13, 2022)

Does anybody know why San Diego has an “Open” group for playoffs?  Doesn’t look like the other sections do this.


----------



## espola (Feb 13, 2022)

Lightning Red said:


> Does anybody know why San Diego has an “Open” group for playoffs?  Doesn’t look like the other sections do this.


Division 1 in both boys and girls soccer contains 20 teams.  The top 8 in the season-end power rankings compete in the Open playoffs; the other 12 in Division 1 playoffs.  Divisions are adjusted after the season (including playoffs) by a formula that considers results from a few years back, weighted toward the most recent.


----------



## Lightning Red (Feb 13, 2022)

espola said:


> Division 1 in both boys and girls soccer contains 20 teams.  The top 8 in the season-end power rankings compete in the Open playoffs; the other 12 in Division 1 playoffs.  Divisions are adjusted after the season (including playoffs) by a formula that considers results from a few years back, weighted toward the most recent.


They got the teams right. Just wondering why the other sections don’t do the same.


----------



## Surfref (Feb 13, 2022)

Do one of you have a link to the San Diego playoff bracket?


----------



## espola (Feb 13, 2022)

Surfref said:


> Do one of you have a link to the San Diego playoff bracket?


Boys -- http://www.cifsds.org/boys-soccer.html

Girls -- http://www.cifsds.org/girls-soccer.html


----------



## Surfref (Feb 13, 2022)

espola said:


> Boys -- http://www.cifsds.org/boys-soccer.html
> 
> Girls -- http://www.cifsds.org/girls-soccer.html


Some interesting match ups.


----------



## soccer dude (Feb 13, 2022)

tabletop said:


> It has been like that for at least 35 years and probably longer and I don't think I have ever heard anyone say it is unfair.  If a team were on the road for Round 1 and survived to Round 2, there is a chance they could host in the next round rather than be on the road each round just because they didn't "work so hard" during the year.  My daughter's team just lost in the 1st round and I am pretty sure they'd love to drive to San Luis Obispo for Round 2 if given a chance.


Ok, just because no one has complained doesn't make it right but I understand your point.  We work hard all season playing the best of the best during pre-season (which does affect our ranking) and usually make it to CIF semi's each year in D1 and just got tired of driving away for most of our games last few years.  Seems like the coin flip doesn't agree with us.  Last year we played most of our games away and just didn't seem fair.  If we were a low seed, barely squeaking into the tournament, I'd be happy driving away each game since we screwed up during the season but that's no us this year.  Am I the only one that thinks this way?  I'm a pretty reasonable guy.


----------



## Eagle33 (Feb 14, 2022)

soccer dude said:


> Ok, just because no one has complained doesn't make it right but I understand your point.  We work hard all season playing the best of the best during pre-season (which does affect our ranking) and usually make it to CIF semi's each year in D1 and just got tired of driving away for most of our games last few years.  Seems like the coin flip doesn't agree with us.  Last year we played most of our games away and just didn't seem fair.  If we were a low seed, barely squeaking into the tournament, I'd be happy driving away each game since we screwed up during the season but that's no us this year.  Am I the only one that thinks this way?  I'm a pretty reasonable guy.


So what you saying is the coin flip didn't go your way? Shit happens, get over it be happy to still be playing, home or away, because a lot of those seniors, who by the way work very hard to get there, will not be playing in the 2nd round.


----------



## Sike (Feb 14, 2022)

Lightning Red said:


> Does anybody know why San Diego has an “Open” group for playoffs?  Doesn’t look like the other sections do this.


I have heard that CIFSS is planning to do this next year.


----------



## Sike (Feb 14, 2022)

Eagle33 said:


> So what you saying is the coin flip didn't go your way? Shit happens, get over it be happy to still be playing, home or away, because a lot of those seniors, who by the way work very hard to get there, will not be playing in the 2nd round.


Yes, agreed.  And if the team "pretty much makes cif semis every year", then it doesn't seem to have impacted the players much.  Oh, and road trips to away games in high school playoffs are some of my favorite memories from my playing days.


----------



## Dominic (Feb 16, 2022)

Any big upsets in CIF ? Cinderellas


----------



## Dominic (Feb 16, 2022)

What I dont like is that CIF moves you up a division if you win it.


----------



## splat123 (Feb 17, 2022)

Dominic said:


> Any big upsets in CIF ? Cinderellas


In CIFSD Open Division, top-seed Bonita Vista lost to 8th seed Pt. Loma, and 2nd seed Cathedral Catholic lost in PKs to 7th seed Westview.  In a thriller, 3rd seed San Marcos scored in the last minute to beat 6th seed LCC 2-1.  The 4th seed Del Norte beat 5th seed Carlsbad 3-0.  That leaves Cinderellas Pt. Loma and Westview, with Del Norte and San Marcos the favorites to meet in the final.


----------



## espola (Feb 17, 2022)

splat123 said:


> In CIFSD Open Division, top-seed Bonita Vista lost to 8th seed Pt. Loma, and 2nd seed Cathedral Catholic lost in PKs to 7th seed Westview.  In a thriller, 3rd seed San Marcos scored in the last minute to beat 6th seed LCC 2-1.  The 4th seed Del Norte beat 5th seed Carlsbad 3-0.  That leaves Cinderellas Pt. Loma and Westview, with Del Norte and San Marcos the favorites to meet in the final.


On the boys side all the Open Division higher seeds won --

Torrey Pines 5-1 Cathedral
San Pasqual 4-3 Eastlake
St Augustine 0-0 (4-3) Pt Loma
Coronado 5-0 San Dieguito

In all the lower divisions, the top seeds got a bye in the first round.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Feb 18, 2022)

splat123 said:


> In CIFSD Open Division, top-seed Bonita Vista lost to 8th seed Pt. Loma, and 2nd seed Cathedral Catholic lost in PKs to 7th seed Westview.  In a thriller, 3rd seed San Marcos scored in the last minute to beat 6th seed LCC 2-1.  The 4th seed Del Norte beat 5th seed Carlsbad 3-0.  That leaves Cinderellas Pt. Loma and Westview, with Del Norte and San Marcos the favorites to meet in the final.


DD's team played PLHS, LCCHS and SMHS, all were good.  PLHS manhandled DD's team.  We were short subs due to illness, but the PL team was well coached and had a ton of quality shots/opportunities.  SMHS has a lot of talent and is very well coached.


----------



## espola (Feb 19, 2022)

The biggest upset I have found so far in SD Section boys soccer is in Division 2 -- #7 Escondido beat #2 Sweetwater 5-4 in overtime last night.


----------



## #girldad (Feb 19, 2022)

Dominic said:


> What I dont like is that CIF moves you up a division if you win it.


Isn't that how it should be? I believe CIF re-adjusts divisions every 2 years, unless you win your division and you get automatically moved up.


----------



## espola (Feb 19, 2022)

#girldad said:


> Isn't that how it should be? I believe CIF re-adjusts divisions every 2 years, unless you win your division and you get automatically moved up.


 San Diego Section adjusts every year in a transparent process.  Results are published, like this --









						2021 Boys Soccer Divisions
					

Men's Soccer  Boys Soccer 2021-2022 (Initial Posting Date: July 19, 2021) Division 1,Rank,20-21 Div,Division 2,Rank,20-21 Div,Division 3,Rank,20-21 Div,Division 4,20-21 Div Cathedral,3,Open ,Open ,Mater Dei,24.5,3,Olympian,31.8,4,Foothills Christian,55.2,5 Torrey Pines,4,Open ,Open ,Sage Creek,26...




					docs.google.com


----------



## espola (Feb 22, 2022)

espola said:


> San Diego Section adjusts every year in a transparent process.  Results are published, like this --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sheet 2 of the document (Worksheet) shows the calculations.


----------



## Sike (Feb 23, 2022)

espola said:


> Sheet 2 of the document (Worksheet) shows the calculations.


CIFSS adjusts based upon a formula each year too (75% based upon prior year and 25% based upon the year before that).  Several coaches know how to game the system and try stay down in their current division though.


----------



## splat123 (Feb 23, 2022)

CIFSD girls semifinals Open Division results:
 Pt Loma 2 - 1 Del Norte
 San Marcos 2 - 0 Westview

8th seed Pt Loma will face 3rd seed San Marcos in the final.


----------



## Brav520 (Feb 23, 2022)

splat123 said:


> CIFSD girls semifinals Open Division results:
> Pt Loma 2 - 1 Del Norte
> San Marcos 2 - 0 Westview
> 
> 8th seed Pt Loma will face 3rd seed San Marcos in the final.


Is San Marcos hosting , this Saturday?


----------



## Lightning Red (Feb 24, 2022)

Brav520 said:


> Is San Marcos hosting , this Saturday?


The game will be played @ Hilltop HS in Chula Vista @ 4:30pm.


----------



## espola (Feb 27, 2022)

All the San Diego Section playoffs have concluded, but no scores are posted on their website.  I guess they don't work weekends.  

From other sources (maxpreps)

Boys Open:  San Pasqual 2-1 Coronado
Boys Div 1:  Del Norte 4-1 Rancho Bernardo
Boya Div 2:  Francis Parker 1-0 Carlsbad

Girls Open:  San Marcos 0-0 (2-0 shootout) Point Loma
Girls Div 1:  Torrey Pines 4-2 Eastlake
Girls Div 2:  Sage Creek 1-1 (4-1 shootout) Coronado

Open Division also has 3rd/4th place games, I imagine for Regional tournament seeding purposes

Boys:  Torrey Pines - St Augustine (can't find a score)
Girls:  Del Norte 0-0 (3-2 shootout) Westview


----------



## espola (Feb 27, 2022)

Regional brackets are up --



			2022 CIF SoCal Regional Soccer Championship Brackets -  California Interscholastic Federation


----------



## espola (Feb 28, 2022)

espola said:


> All the San Diego Section playoffs have concluded, but no scores are posted on their website.  I guess they don't work weekends.
> 
> From other sources (maxpreps)
> 
> ...


It's Monday, and not a holiday, so I expected the scores of the finals to be posted on the San Diego Section webpage.  Let's see what we have --

Girls Div 5:  Mt. Miguel 3-0 Maranatha Christian

That's it; no other scores are listed.

The Section has always shown willful ignorance of soccer, treating it as if it were an obstruction in the way of the true Winter sports of basketball and wrestling.


----------



## myself (Feb 28, 2022)

espola said:


> It's Monday, and not a holiday, so I expected the scores of the finals to be posted on the Saan Diego Section webpage.  Let's see what we have --
> 
> Grils Div 5:  Mt. Miguel 3-0 Maranatha Christian
> 
> ...


I've found that you're better off checking MaxPreps or your local newspaper for scores






						CIF San Diego Section 2022 Girls' Soccer Championships Brackets - MaxPreps
					

CIF San Diego Section 2022 Girls' Soccer Championships brackets - MaxPreps




					www.maxpreps.com
				









						California  Soccer High School Playoffs - MaxPreps
					

Playoff brackets for California high school girls soccer playoffs for each state.




					www.maxpreps.com


----------



## espola (Feb 28, 2022)

myself said:


> I've found that you're better off checking MaxPreps or your local newspaper for scores
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, but it's the Section's playoffs, so what is the reason for their disrespect to the players?


----------



## Brav520 (Mar 1, 2022)

Can I walk up and buy tickets to the San Marcos high girl's game today, or do I need to purchase them online somewhere?


----------



## myself (Mar 1, 2022)

Brav520 said:


> Can I walk up and buy tickets to the San Marcos high girl's game today, or do I need to purchase them online somewhere?





			https://gofan.co/app/events/563414?schoolId=CA22826


----------



## Brav520 (Mar 1, 2022)

Ended up going to Sage Creek game 

Girls 
Sage Creek 4-2

San Marcos 1-0 ( not 100% confirmed )


----------



## Kicker 2.0 (Mar 1, 2022)

In D2:

Oaks Christian over Torrey Pines 1-0
Hart over Del Norte 2-1
Los Osos over El Camino 2-0 (unconfirmed)

Looking like a repeat of the Southern Section semi’s


----------



## Lightning Red (Mar 1, 2022)

San Marcos 1-0 Final.


Brav520 said:


> Ended up going to Sage Creek game
> 
> Girls
> Sage Creek 4-2
> ...


----------



## Brav520 (Mar 3, 2022)

Lightning Red said:


> San Marcos 1-0 Final.


Can you confirm , San Marcos is hosting tonight?


----------



## Kicker 2.0 (Mar 3, 2022)

Brav520 said:


> Can you confirm , San Marcos is hosting tonight?


Confirmed…(click on “detail”)



			California Interscholastic Federation


----------



## Brav520 (Mar 3, 2022)

Kicker 2.0 said:


> Confirmed…(click on “detail”)
> 
> 
> 
> California Interscholastic Federation


Awesome , thanks !


----------



## galaxydad (Mar 8, 2022)

The comedy of CIF state was placing an open division team in D2. Your in open for a reason. Torrey Pines was rank very high Nationally and got upset- it happens. No open division team should be playing in anything but D1 in the state championships


----------



## Kicker 2.0 (Mar 8, 2022)

galaxydad said:


> The comedy of CIF state was placing an open division team in D2. Your in open for a reason. Torrey Pines was rank very high Nationally and got upset- it happens. No open division team should be playing in anything but D1 in the state championships


They played D2 in Sectionals and got beat….not sure what makes it comical.


----------



## soccer dude (Mar 8, 2022)

galaxydad said:


> The comedy of CIF state was placing an open division team in D2. Your in open for a reason. Torrey Pines was rank very high Nationally and got upset- it happens. No open division team should be playing in anything but D1 in the state championships


Why is Torrey Pines playing in the Open division?  Why not D1?  I really don't know what Open division even is since D1 is the best of the best.  If you do well in D1 then you'll get an automatic bid to D1 CIF and D1 Regionals.  We made it to semi's of D1 in CIFSS and got an auto bid to D1 Regionals so perhaps try that route.


----------



## espola (Mar 8, 2022)

galaxydad said:


> The comedy of CIF state was placing an open division team in D2. Your in open for a reason. Torrey Pines was rank very high Nationally and got upset- it happens. No open division team should be playing in anything but D1 in the state championships


When the Regional Playoffs were first instituted in 2008, the Regional brackets were based on enrollment.  That's not a perfect system to get the most competitive playoffs, but at least it was objective.  Now if the Open #8 seed bumps off the #1 seed in the Section playoffs and goes on to win the whole bracket, the Section representative on the seeding committee is obligated to push for #8 to be placed in the Open bracket somewhere.  A wider bracket, similar to what is used in other winter sports like basketball, would take more than a week to execute, but it would be less subject to intersectional politics.


----------



## WestOfFive (Mar 10, 2022)

soccer dude said:


> Why is Torrey Pines playing in the Open division?  Why not D1?  I really don't know what Open division even is since D1 is the best of the best.  If you do well in D1 then you'll get an automatic bid to D1 CIF and D1 Regionals.  We made it to semi's of D1 in CIFSS and got an auto bid to D1 Regionals so perhaps try that route.


Mystery?!?


----------



## galaxydad (Mar 11, 2022)

Kicker 2.0 said:


> They played D2 in Sectionals and got beat….not sure what makes it comical.


They played CIF SD section in the open division and lost in the semis I believe. They played the state play in game Vs St Augustine and won. Then somehow we’re assigned D2 state playoffs and rolled to the championship.

they are ranked 12th nationally on max preps.

makes no sense to me


----------



## Kicker 2.0 (Mar 11, 2022)

galaxydad said:


> They played CIF SD section in the open division and lost in the semis I believe. They played the state play in game Vs St Augustine and won. Then somehow we’re assigned D2 state playoffs and rolled to the championship.
> 
> they are ranked 12th nationally on max preps.
> 
> makes no sense to me


Maybe I’m confused.  Are we talking Boys or Girls?  

I assumed Girls, Where TP won D1 Sectionals but was placed in D2 for Regionals.


----------



## galaxydad (Mar 11, 2022)

Boys


----------

